
Show HN: Script to add last sudo commands to sudoers config. - tricknik
https://github.com/dmytri/muchado
======
iamNumber4
Somethings are supposed to be painful. If you put to many commands that should
have root privileges with no password, you do two things. 1 you load the gun
to shoot your self in the foot because you took the safety off. 2 if you
forget to lock your session and walk away, anyone can do root things you added
to sudo config.

I would suggest if you absolutely need non root users to do things manage it
with groups. That is one of the reasons groups exist. Don’t use the sudo group
as a dumping ground for random commands as if you need to revoke a users
permission you have to edit sudo config to lock certain commands down to
specific users. What you need is a group. So then if a user needs permission
add them to the group, when you need to revoke permissions remove them from
the group.

~~~
tricknik
all good advice. however, depending on your setup there are often commands you
need to use over and over again with sudo, for example, wifi-menu, starting
openvpn, staring cups, as I use a very minimal setup with very little that
happens automatically. This scripts is for these.

